# Problem with Cycle Breaks



## chocospy3557 (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi. Im very new to blindfold solving (havent even had my 1st solve) but already have the basics covered. I just am very confused as to what to do in the case of a cycle break. I get really confused specially because sometimes I break to a piece that is in place or not and I just dont get it. Help!

Also, im having a little trouble memorizing. 

Thanks!
Jp


----------



## Akiro (Oct 9, 2013)

I would suggest you to watch Eric Limeback's bld tutorial on Youtube


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Oct 9, 2013)

Break in a piece that is not solved. And go watch Eric Limeback's tutorial.


----------

